
Soon, California kids will have the right to delete things they said online - bitops
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/09/soon-california-kids-will-have-the-right-to-delete-things-they-said-online/
======
sehugg
Bill text (I think):
[http://leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/sen/sb_0551-0600/sb_568...](http://leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/sen/sb_0551-0600/sb_568_bill_20130903_enrolled.htm)

